# Does Target(warehouse) still requires a drug test?



## ChrisQB (Sep 24, 2021)

Does Target(warehouse) still requires a drug test?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 24, 2021)

Not to get hired, no.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 24, 2021)

Show up sober.  Spot already termed you for a safety issue.


----------

